# Trail ride'n today



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Had some rain out on the desert so I heard the sand calling me. Had to do some more shake-down testing on the new camera mounts anyway and...needed to see how my new Dell XPS 8500 did on video making so I tossed this together. Its rendered in max-quality so if you can, kick it up to 720 and go full screen.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome quality. That's some pretty country out there.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

nice video. I mounted my camera kind of like that, but haven't gotten to try it out yet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

*One Other Version*

Sometimes we make our own special cuts of these videos and many times no one ever sees them but ourselves. I'm no exception. I did my own cut on this one and changed the music ...and added some effects..but decided to share this one for once.

While watching Hatchet ll the other night Ministry did the intro music and although I don't usualy get into that hard of rock.(well..maybe sometimes), they did have a rift and a direction there I though would be cool on a video so I got it and planed to use it on some agressive ride in the future. 

Well... there was enough in this one to remake it and use it

So..kick it up to 720HD, then full screen and crank up the speakers! It ain't bad


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice nice!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> nice nice!


Thanks...have another look...I changed it again..


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice vids and sweet riding area..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I couldn't watch the first one "it was blocked in my country because of copyright...blah, blah, blah."

Funky editing on the 2nd one though (you've been talking with Gunny eh?). :biggrin:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Funky editing on the 2nd one though (you've been talking with Gunny eh?). :biggrin:


 
LOL...Shows I guess. Gota do something to spice these up these boring trail ride vids. When I found the lightning bolts in the effects...I just had to use them...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I was going to comment on the lightening bolts. Maybe you need some handlebar fluid :33:




See I'm learnin'


----------

